# A Good Sixers Trade...



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Nuggets Get:
16th Pick
Alvin Jones

Sixers Get:
James Posey

Sixers Lineup:
C-Dikembe Mutombo
PF-Derrick Coleman
SF-James Posey
SG-Allen Iverson
PG-Eric Snow


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *IMX *
> Nuggets Get:
> 16th Pick
> Alvin Jones
> ...


I hate James Posey's game. He is not really that good and no way am I giving up Jones and the 16th for him.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*in order ..........*

for that to happen, I would at leaaaaast need a draft pick in return. Because I really think that the 16th pick could be worth more then Posey. As with BEEZ, im not thrilled over his game, I think his rebounding skills might be decent, but his offensive gam isn't great. So some may think its a good trade, but i wouldn't do it.


----------



## Alvinjones (Jun 24, 2002)

James Posey HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## fulps (Jul 16, 2002)

the nuggets ain't that stupid!! Think about it I am from Colorado!!! james posey would never be traded.


----------

